# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  «ОрЁл…или…не ОРЁЛ» - беспрецедентное SHOW для ТЁЩИ

## Львовна

*«ОрЁл…или…не ОРЁЛ»* - беспрецедентное SHOW для ТЁЩИ 

Игровой блок от дуэта Д.Евочки


[img]http://*********ru/8682547.jpg[/img]

В программе для ДОРОГОЙ ТЁЩИ:

- Александр Маршал, Иван Ургант, Дмитрий Нагиев. … и ЖЕНИХ;

- много секса…. на пляже;

- Накачанный Мулат и священная купель удовольствия;

-SPA-процедуры со спецэффектами;

-розы, розы, розы;


_… и много других приятных мелочей подарит женщинам ОРЁЛ… ну… или другая птица счастья.

Премию ведущему в финале этого игрового блока ГАРАНТИРУЕМ!Честно!_



КОЛИЧЕСТВО УЧАСТНИКОВ: добрая половина мужского населения вашего праздника

РЕКВИЗИТ: сто процентов ТАКОЙ у вас есть

ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление, очень подробный текстовый файл.


ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ: 25-30 мин.

СТОИМОСТЬ: 1800

_ВНИМАНИЕ!_ тем, кто уже приобрел корпоративно-юбилейный вариант этого блока- СКИДКА 50%

карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------


## Татьянка

:Blush2:  Чем отличается..... спросите вы.... Уникальной песТней и Уникальным минусом. Специально, написанным для этого момента. :Yes4: ...ну и текстовочкой ессено.  Подредактирована для глубокоуважаемой....

----------

дюймовка (18.02.2016), Львовна (16.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

ВНИМАНИЕ АКЦИЯ


с 14 ФЕВРАЛЯ (МЫ ВАС ЛЮБИМ) по 8 МАРТА

при покупке двух материалов скидка -10 %
при покупке сразу трех материалов скидка -30%

----------

